#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 獸漫-furst

## 極地尋找

一直對幼體獸相當有好感,

然而訂購的獸漫也到手啦~(樂死我了)

所以就在當中選了十多頁跟大家分享一下吧

之所以會放在這裡是因為,當中的劇情是會連載下去的(大概)
,而且放出來的量不多(全本共90頁)

雖然說不是打廣告.但還是選了一些幼獸形的全年齡向出來,希望你們喜歡

廢話不多說!
______________________________________

圖大注意


我是不會在這裡放R18的東西的>///<





其實是書底





目錄





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 神之貓

好想看 是否可以提供仔點阿 我想看耶@Q@

----------


## 阿猁

獸人的漫畫耶@@阿猁以前都不知道有這種東西!
再哪邊買的倒啊!?

----------


## 痕‧風狼

這..在哪買的到呢??
獸漫阿@@~~~~(一般書店 漫畫店 會有嗎0.0
還滿可愛的說....

----------


## 極地尋找

回樓上三位,

短時間內也不想放出全本,畢竟這本漫畫的發行日是2011年3月20日

這麼短的時間內就放上來,對作者的利益影響非常大

每次都一到手就放出......

繪畫獸人作品的作者可是會大減的呀!

而這本作品是用代購買回來的...就是網上的代購服務

再用郵寄到我手的

至於在一般漫畫店可不可以買得到...

有關獸人的漫畫倒是可以找到幾種沒錯.就是獸人王.等等的是可以找到

但就是沒有找到過我自己想要的哪種就是啦...

而這本獸漫是在其中一位作者中提供的網站再用代購訂來的

至於是那個網站......不太想在這裡再放出來

畢竟那個網站的獸人作品的全年齡向和成人向都只是放在旁邊而已...(真的有興趣的話可以在狼樂中當一下考古學家XD

可以到PIXIV搜一搜作者的名字,也可以到作者的空間找一下

有新作出售,一般來說都會放個消息/售賣的網站出來的也是不奇怪

所以呢...還是goole一下比較實際啦~

----------


## 銀生

喔喔~是fur-st的本子 我也訂了~因為有很多喜歡的繪師!
原本也想訂"準備会"那一本, 不過有錢的時候已經売切...  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## Guin

太棒了真羨慕阿~~有招一日也來大量購買xd瘋了.....

----------

